
Microsoft: The Musical - fortran77
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGeWNR8CWnA&feature=youtu.be
======
carlosdp
This is actually pretty good, I especially like that it wasn't afraid to be
self-deprecating with the more public failures of Microsoft (Vista, phone,
etc.). Well done!

------
KibbutzDalia
I was expecting "cringe" but it was very well done, and makes it look cool to
work at Microsoft.

They are #1 for a reason, after all.

